# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatige menstruatie!

## PCOSUE

Heb je een onregelmatige menstruatie?

Als er meer dan 35 dagen tussen je menstruaties zit, dan is het slim om dat te laten onderzoeken bij een arts. 
Misschien heb je wel PCOS! (Polycysteus Ovarium Syndroom)

In het UMCUtrecht is hier een speciaal spreekuur voor: Het COLA spreekuur.
Hier worden alle vrouwen met menstruatie problemen uitgebreid in kaart gebracht. 

Op de umcutrecht website staat meer informatie over PCOS en het COLA spreekuur. Ook op freya.nl staat hier informatie over. 

Loop niet te lang rond met een onregelmatige menstruatie zonder dat je weet wat er aan de hand is. Zeker als je een kinderwens hebt is het zonde van de tijd!

SUE

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sue,

Dankje voor het delen van deze informatie! Kan héél nuttig zijn voor de leden!

----------

